# Sig M400 TREAD Predator



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought this Sig was cool...GW










NEWINGTON, N.H. - SIG SAUER, Inc. is pleased to introduce the SIG M400 TREAD PREDATOR, the newest addition to the SIG hunting rifle line-up. The TREAD PREDATOR is an MSR platform hunting rifle, designed specifically for predator hunting, that incorporates many of the TREAD features with design enhancements to suit the needs of hunters.

"The M400 TREAD PREDATOR combines the popular features of the TREAD series of rifles, including ambi-controls and easily interchangeable TREAD branded accessories, with new attributes that optimize the M400 platform for hunters," said Tom Taylor, Chief Marketing Officer and Executive Vice President, Commercial Sales. "The new features include a stock that easily adjusts for both length of pull, and comb height so the hunter can get properly aligned no matter the circumstance, QD mounts to attach a sling for easy carry, a new TREAD handguard system with a flat surface bottom, and a Cerakote Elite Jungle finish to minimize visibility and protect the rifle in woods and brush environments."

The M400 TREAD PREDATOR is an aluminum frame rifle with a Cerakote Elite Jungle finish, a precision style adjustable stock that maintains a lightweight design, a 16" stainless steel threaded barrel with thread protector to eliminate snag points that can be removed to add a suppressor, a lightened free-float M-LOK™ 15" PREDATOR handguard, a hardened polished trigger, and ambidextrous controls. The rifle is chambered in 5.56 NATO and ships with (need #) five round magazines for hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Quite the weapon there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Two please !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick I like mine to have at least an 18” tube on them but still would use it if you’re buying


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, Pokey. I'm sure YD would give you one of his.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pretty cool ! probly be illegal by this time next year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Yeah, Pokey. I'm sure YD would give you one of his.


He's going to have to fight my wife for it.

Make sure your last wishes are known Pokey. She doesn't fight fair.


----------

